

Ex employee spills 'sex, sleaze and secrets' of Facebook - neya
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2165566/Mark-Zuckerberg-The-sex-sleaze-secrets-Facebooks-little-emperor.html

======
Zenst
WOW, guess somebody kept silent until they got there bonus. Wonder why.

It is hard to take anything like this too serious without hearing from others
and given it is to promote a book I do find it somewhat biased.

I doubt that things were as bad as she is saying and alot of it seems to be
sour grapes. Are there no female programmers at facebook? Also if a company
wants it's engineers who it pays alot of money closer to work what has that to
do with reception/support staff who are paid less. Nothing to do with sex at
all.

I'm not a great fan of facebook, but I still find such dramatisations a little
off-key and realy believe this person is making mountains out of a mole hill
and claiming it as sex descrimination, YET not actualy pursuing any legal
redress, though they did write a book. That in itself lends me to believe that
she is a shallow, spiteful, manipulative person who happens to be a female.

Realy does alot of females a diservice and in that I shall not be labeling any
of this upon any sex or gender and put it down to a greedy person who is
bitter.

Anybody who works at facebook able to comment upon this novel she has written?

------
ecubed
I may be biased because I'm a technical male, but From reading thisI got the
impression that she was really just mad that she felt left out of the fun the
technical people were having. The fact that they were white or male may been a
side effect of that, but it was really a stretch for her to say that because
they referred to the marketing and hr people as dumb as somehow being a sexist
or race thing.

The line "whilst everyone else (particularly the nontechnical employees on the
customer support team who were mostly female and sometime, unlike the white
and Asian engineering team, black) were assumed to be duller..." seems to be
trying to get you to believe that the white/asian engineering people hate
black people. I find that hard to believe

. This reads more like bad gossip than anything else.

